

New Look at Mystery Flashes Reported by Astronauts - gaelian
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/mir_lights_030416.html

======
gjm11
"New" (in the title) = April 2003. Anyway, apparently if you're in space then
sometimes cosmic rays interact directly with your retina or optic nerve,
producing brief flashes of perceived light.

~~~
gaelian
Sorry about that. It was new to me and I my eye slipped right past the little
date there.

